# Treasure Coast Quickie



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Kyle,

Is this what your looking for?


Been chasen these guys and some gator trout 25" plus since end Feb and early March till big rains then water got real dirty and too windy to read water well.  Check your PM I sent you the details separate.  Just helpen a bud out 
Jim


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

NICE feesh Jim! I'll be in Orlando  Good like Kyle.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Humm :-?, I guess I learned from some of the best. thanks goes to Chasing tail, Gramps, Out-cast and Matt for getting me started out right. I appreciated it so much!!!

Just paying it forward from here.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice fish there Jim hope you let your boy's cast at a few.Kyle dude call me when your fishing I could have been out there today but hit Stuart.

Loved checking out the Dragonfly at the Boat show today but not as many venders as last year..


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

yall didnt miss much.

went out friday from 1-2:30, caught two trout and ran the eff aground. my passenger ended up on the nose cap and i ended up above the livewell. i might need airbags next time...

sunday i was able to sneak off for an hour or so around 3pm. the wind was something fierce, but got myself 2 jacks, a blue fish and a redfish.

matt, sorry no phonecall, next time....
jim, thanks for the info, trout were caught on one of my holes, the red was near the pvc pipe


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Kyle,
did u happen to run aground out by the pvc pipe? the tides seem pretty extreme I got caught out by the pipe last week we stuck around too long as we were loading up on trout out there every pass with a red every once and awhile to change things up and tide bottomed out I saw land I had never seen b4 ;D. Had to push pole off the flat as to shallow for the troller to work even. 

Jim


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

ran aground near prang island, i was buzzing the beach and it is a U shape. well i forgot that with a poling platform and a tiller extension my right hand turn is handicapped, i couldnt turn hard right and all of a sudden the island had a huge bar extending from it. 1 foot of water to 2 inches came really quick


----------



## DStark (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey, visiting family in Sebastian in a couple weeks and hope to get some deck time in. Any tips on fishing Sebastian River or the area?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> Hey, visiting family in Sebastian in a couple weeks and hope to get some deck time in.  Any tips on fishing Sebastian River or the area?


You might get more responses starting a new thread. Welcome, I'll have a bucket of Amstel


----------



## DStark (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks, just getting or trying to get the hang of posting on a BB. All new to me, but glad I found Microskiff.com. Awesome resource! Dave


----------

